# Algae on leaves



## Tom (5 May 2008)

I've got some Microsorum and some of the older leaves have green spot and brown algae. I've now changed my dosing and upped CO2, and the new leaves are coming through nicely. The question is, will those older leaves recover or should I just chop them? Supposedly they are chucking out Ammonia etc anyway if they aren't doing well and have algae on?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> Supposedly they are chucking out Ammonia etc anyway if they aren't doing well and have algae on?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom



You answered your own question there mate...Get them out


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

Lol cheers   

It's wierd, the more and more I learn, the more I realise the last tank was a fluke    In the last week its been like the penny dropping as to why the last tank did so well and others not so    I haven't shown this tank yet, all it needs is that Java Fern tidying up a bit, and the it should be ready for some photos   

Tom


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

woo a new tank, can't wait to see it mate


----------



## Tom (5 May 2008)

I'll put pictures up as soon as the fern grows in a bit   It's kind of iwagumi but not   

Oh and can I just pull the mini plantlets off or will that damage the main leaves?

Tom


----------



## Arana (5 May 2008)

Just snip them off with some sharp scissors and they should be fine


----------

